# New Lotus box mount



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Now this is something that we have had available to us for a long time. Various different brands. I never liked them, neither did my customers. 

BTW, I am only going by what you said in your post, I couldn't find the product on Lotus' website.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have used the 7" Feit on occasion and didn't like it. My customers seem to like 4" and this is small and packs a lot of punch.

I was going to replace one fixture today and add a Lotus. I got in the attic and the existing fixture was almost impossible to get to. The feed to it had lots of slack and passed by exactly where i wanted it. I planted an octagon box and got it done. The customer really likes it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Post a link, I can't find it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Post a link, I can't find it.


How about a photo?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

99cents said:


> How about a photo?


Hey 99'er .,,

how much room should I be aware of it due when ya mount it to the 4 inch octangal box ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Driver is 2 1/2 X 1 1/2 X 1


----------

